# Reason 11 Will be a plugin in your DAW!!!!!



## gsilbers (Aug 26, 2019)

*Reason as a plugin*

https://www.propellerheads.com/en/reason/new
Exiting news. i used to love it and worked on it since 2001 so now as a plugin will be great .


----------



## Crowe (Aug 26, 2019)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 26, 2019)

Shiirai said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!


 *crow sound intensifies*


----------



## Yellow Studio (Aug 26, 2019)

Hard to resist if you're an old Reason user as I've been.


----------



## chrisphan (Aug 26, 2019)

was literally shaking when I saw the YouTube video


----------



## Erick - BVA (Aug 26, 2019)

Sweet. I've been using Reason in ReWire mode through Reaper, but I'm sure this is much more usable.


----------



## STec (Aug 26, 2019)

Great News! It would be great if we could run Reason in a slave computer and send audio midi over ethernet kind of like Vienna Ensemble Pro.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 26, 2019)

i didnt see the video. cool


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 26, 2019)

STec said:


> Great News! It would be great if we could run Reason in a slave computer and send audio midi over ethernet kind of like Vienna Ensemble Pro.



well, since it will be a plugin, itll be available to be loaded onto vep as an instrument and effects plugin sp thats cool. there is also midioverlan apps.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 26, 2019)

This is really great. Used to love Reason, but rewiring it in got to be a pain. And I'm guessing their DAW experiment wasn't working as well as they hoped. Too much competition.


----------



## VinRice (Aug 26, 2019)

This is great news.


----------



## Per Boysen (Aug 26, 2019)

Wow, cool. Finally. Wondering if I can upgrade from Reason 3....


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 26, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> This is really great. Used to love Reason, but rewiring it in got to be a pain. And I'm guessing their DAW experiment wasn't working as well as they hoped. Too much competition.



its defenitly a different biz plan. Although when they opened their daw for 3rd plugins ecosystem it means that if the plugin version of reason can host those same plugins and they can get cool features that wrk w each other then it would open up imensly reason to be on every daw and exapnd. at the same time, some kids might like it so much they start using it as a daw. my guess.. dunno yet the details of course.


----------



## pmcrockett (Aug 26, 2019)

Per Boysen said:


> Wow, cool. Finally. Wondering if I can upgrade from Reason 3....


Most likely, yes. 3 was the last version I used, and I still get upgrade emails from Propellerhead every time a new version comes out.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Aug 26, 2019)

Per Boysen said:


> Wow, cool. Finally. Wondering if I can upgrade from Reason 3....


The upgrade price is still $129 USD from any version, no matter how old


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 26, 2019)

pmcrockett said:


> Most likely, yes. 3 was the last version I used, and I still get upgrade emails from Propellerhead every time a new version comes out.




they took forever between 6 to 7 (or one of those versions). i thought they retired.


----------



## STec (Aug 26, 2019)

Reason can host vst plugins and now Reason is a vst plugin, can I use Reason within Reason?


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 26, 2019)

STec said:


> Reason can host vst plugins and now Reason is a vst plugin, can I use Reason within Reason?



lol. 

Have the inception braams playing in the background when u try loading it.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 26, 2019)

Does anybody know if Reason Rack will be able to open .rns files? or how does this work, only as fx modules? No sequencer into the DAW?


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 26, 2019)

JEPA said:


> Does anybody know if Reason Rack will be able to open .rns files? or how does this work, only as fx modules? No sequencer into the DAW?




in the video it shows reason being used as an instrument plugin (like any VST) and also as an effects plugin (like an VST).
and the 3rd party rack extension also work within the plugin within your daw.
im guessing the racks you create outside of reason will most likley be able to load onto the reason plugin but not the sequencer part.
i didnt see the sequencer part of reason inside the plugin, but the onboard seq effects yes.
reason seems to give away thier sequencer in exchange to being inside other daws as instrument and effects.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 26, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> in the video it shows reason being used as an instrument plugin (like any VST) and also as an effects plugin (like an VST).
> and the 3rd party rack extension also work within the plugin within your daw.
> im guessing the racks you create outside of reason will most likley be able to load onto the reason plugin but not the sequencer part.
> i didnt see the sequencer part of reason inside the plugin, but the onboard seq effects yes.
> reason seems to give away thier sequencer in exchange to being inside other daws as instrument and effects.


I would be interested if Reason opens inside the rack module an .rns file just to load the instruments and fx there were on the file. I doubt it could load the sequencer part, but if only the instruments it would be a time saver and a saviour for old projects.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 26, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> The upgrade price is still $129 USD from any version, no matter how old


And you can upgrade to Reason 10 *HERE* now and you'll get Reason 11 free on 9/25

There are also three versions of Reason now: Reason Intro ($99), Reason ($399) and Reason Suite ($599)

Reason Suite has 16 extra rack extensions, including:

Scenic Hybrid Instrument (NEW) - This is Reason's "cinematic" instrument with "atmospheric" sounds. Seems like you morph between two of them.






Complex-1 Modular Synth
Umpf Club Drums
Umpf Retro Beats
Reason Electric Bass
Reason Drum Kits
https://www.propellerheads.com/shop/rack-extension/processed-pianos/ (Processed Pianos)
Layers Wave Edition
Layers
Parsec Spectral Synthesizer
Radical Keys
Polar Dual Pitch Shifter
Rotor Rotary Speaker
PolyStep Sequencer
Quad Note Generator
Drum Sequencer

If you have Reason, you can upgrade to the Suite for $249.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 26, 2019)

I have no Reason to buy it now...


----------



## STec (Aug 26, 2019)

JEPA said:


> I have no Reason to buy it now...



That’s Reasonable


----------



## STec (Aug 26, 2019)

Sibelius19 said:


> Sweet. I've been using Reason in ReWire mode through Reaper, but I'm sure this is much more usable.



Btw they will drop rewire in version 11


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 26, 2019)

JEPA said:


> I would be interested if Reason opens inside the rack module an .rns file just to load the instruments and fx there were on the file. I doubt it could load the sequencer part, but if only the instruments it would be a time saver and a saviour for old projects.


If it is like the old Reason, and really current Reason, you should be able to save a default rack setup in Reason and a rack setup for each project in the project folder. At least as a rewire you could.

Really the best thing about this is that you will be able to use the FX from Reason outside of Reason. They have some mastering effects that aren't bad.


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 26, 2019)

STec said:


> Reason can host vst plugins and now Reason is a vst plugin, can I use Reason within Reason?


 You can't. R U ready for this? The VST is a VST3 and Reason doesn't host VST3.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 26, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> *Reason as a plugin*
> 
> https://www.propellerheads.com/en/reason/new
> Exiting news. i used to love it and worked on it since 2001 so now as a plugin will be great .


Love this!! I've wanted to see this in Reason for YEARSSSSS!


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 26, 2019)

STec said:


> Reason can host vst plugins and now Reason is a vst plugin, can I use Reason within Reason?


The problem is you'll wind up stuck inside of Reason forever. Similar to the infamous TRON scenario.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 26, 2019)

I don't find any Reason to jump in because my workflow is covered with Native Instruments. Kong is replaced with Battery, Malström with Massive, NNXT with Kontakt, Redrum with Sitala. The only Reasons I see are the granular beauty and Europa, but for that I can wait...
I think Propellerheads were wasting too much time in their own isle and didn't took the approach of intercommunication sooner...


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 26, 2019)

No midi out, so all the genius new players from 10 not useable inside your daw :-(


----------



## Erick - BVA (Aug 27, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> lol.
> 
> Have the inception braams playing in the background when u try loading it.


hahah I remember back when FL studios released their Mini-host modular. Yes, I loaded mini-host modular into mini-host modular. Shame that I didn't think of playing inception whilst doing that.


JEPA said:


> I don't find any Reason to jump in because my workflow is covered with Native Instruments. Kong is replaced with Battery, Malström with Massive, NNXT with Kontakt, Redrum with Sitala. The only Reasons I see are the granular beauty and Europa, but for that I can wait...
> I think Propellerheads were wasting too much time in their own isle and didn't took the approach of intercommunication sooner...


I think you can get Europa as a separate VST as well.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 27, 2019)

Sibelius19 said:


> I think you can get Europa as a separate VST as well.



I think you can still buy it now, but Propellerhead will no longer sell the separate Europa VST (or include it in Reason) after the release of Reason 11.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 27, 2019)

More tidbits:



Propellerhead said:


> You can upgrade from any previous version of Reason to Reason 11 for $129 / €129 or to Reason 11 Suite for $249 / €249.





Propellerhead said:


> Farewell Propellerhead, hello Reason Studios. (Snip) Over the coming weeks, you’ll see us changing to Reason Studios wherever Propellerhead has shown up— places like on our website, Facebook, Instagram and the like. Don’t worry, all your old links will still work. While the name and logo change, the people here remain as dedicated as ever.


The info above can be found at:

https://www.propellerheads.com/en/reason/new (What's new in Reason 11)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 27, 2019)

question remains.. does it have (flexible) scaling of the gui this time?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 27, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> This is really great. Used to love Reason, but rewiring it in got to be a pain.



I haven't used it for a long time, but I never had a problem with ReWire, but sending it MIDI wasn't as convenient as inserting a plug-in on an instrument track.

What I'm curious about - and I think the answer is no - is whether you can use it as an insert to process audio from other sources through its effects. Who knows if that's something I'd ever want to do, but I'm curious.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Aug 27, 2019)

My question is how would you access old .rns files? Will Reason still be able to open them as a standalone?


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 27, 2019)

There's a list of the additional rack extensions included in Reason Suite (reproduced above), but I can't find anything on existing rack extensions being added to the $399 version. Everything seems to be about the new features and new extensions. Can anyone confirm this, or correct it? Thanks!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Aug 27, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I haven't used it for a long time, but I never had a problem with ReWire, but sending it MIDI wasn't as convenient as inserting a plug-in on an instrument track.
> 
> What I'm curious about - and I think the answer is no - is whether you can use it as an insert to process audio from other sources through its effects. Who knows if that's something I'd ever want to do, but I'm curious.


You can use it as an effect, yes!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 27, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> You can use it as an effect, yes!



Sarah, is there an audio input with previous versions too?

My last version of Reason wouldn't install, so the ones I have are very old.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 27, 2019)

A whole lot more Reason to love.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Aug 27, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Sarah, is there an audio input with previous versions too?
> 
> My last version of Reason wouldn't install, so the ones I have are very old.


Any version from 6.0 onwards can record or import audio tracks in the sequencer, if that's what you mean. If you mean sending live audio from another DAW, using the Reason 11 VST as an effect would be the way to go.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 27, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I haven't used it for a long time, but I never had a problem with ReWire, but sending it MIDI wasn't as convenient as inserting a plug-in on an instrument track.
> 
> What I'm curious about - and I think the answer is no - is whether you can use it as an insert to process audio from other sources through its effects. Who knows if that's something I'd ever want to do, but I'm curious.


There was a point when ProTools changed how you rewired and I kept forgetting how to set it up. I wasn't doing much music then because I didn't have a lot of time. 

I am hoping the point of the plugin will be that I can use them like any normal plugin and process audio also.


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 27, 2019)

JEPA said:


> I don't find any Reason to jump in because my workflow is covered with Native Instruments. Kong is replaced with Battery, Malström with Massive, NNXT with Kontakt, Redrum with Sitala. The only Reasons I see are the granular beauty and Europa, but for that I can wait...
> I think Propellerheads were wasting too much time in their own isle and didn't took the approach of intercommunication sooner...



You understand that. How many would use what's in a Reason VST that is better than what most advance users have. Some of the Reason die hards aren't very happy with this "upgrade" since it doesn't really address much workflow.


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 28, 2019)

Well for me this is good news about the Reason Rack becoming a plugin. I've used Reason since v1 (I even did one of the demo songs for Reason v2 about 18 years ago) and I've gotten some great results out of it over the years. Even though many of the devices seem a little plain-jane by comparison with fancy Kontakt instruments or whatever, the fact that you don't have to learn a new UI with every purchase means I can work really quickly, and the skeumorphism is, to me, actually a benefit. 

Since I grew up crawling behind the racks and running cables from audio outs to CV inputs to see what would happen, the Reason paradigm is fine by me and has zero learning curve, compared to "futuristic" UIs that are constantly trying to re-invent the wheel. Space-station-control-panel looking things like Logic's UltraBeat, all those modern "flat UI" plugins and DAWs, and so many fiddly Kontakt instruments just give me the endless fatigue of figuring out whether to right-click or option-click on some teensy control to get it to do what I want, but Reason's UI is self-explanatory to me. So I can just get moving really quickly, even if I haven't touched it in months.

I've gotten some great results with mundane devices like ReDrum, Scream, and Målstrom, which are still some of my favorites, and having Dr. Rex and Octo-Rex available as plugins inside Logic will be very handy. 

I still use Reason as a ReWire slave behind Logic and it works a treat - no problems, complete lock between the transports, and as many audio and MIDI channels running in both directions as I could want - but having the Rack as a plugin will definitely see some use in my world.

Yay!

BTW: Here's a link to someone's soundcloud where they did a "remaster" of my 18-year-old Reason demo that I did on a Mac G4/400 using only the v2 devices and the factory samples bank - user vyckeils basically did some eq and "mastering" using devices not available when I did the demo on v2:


----------



## José Herring (Aug 28, 2019)

charlieclouser said:


> BTW: Here's a link to someone's soundcloud where they did a "remaster" of my 18-year-old Reason demo that I did on a Mac G4/400 using only the v2 devices and the factory samples bank - user vyckeils basically did some eq and "mastering" using devices not available when I did the demo on v2:



Dude, I didn't even know this was possible 18 years ago. Truly ahead of your time man.

I've been on Reason since 2.5 and using the Rack as a plugin is going to get some real use. 

I use it in Rewire mode and I love doing that even though it isn't as smooth a workflow as I like. 

I'm interested in seeing how one could trigger reason devises like Matrix without using the Reason sequencer. If there's a way to do that in the VST then I'll probably give up Rewire all together.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 28, 2019)

charlieclouser said:


> Well for me this is good news about the Reason Rack becoming a plugin. I've used Reason since v1 (I even did one of the demo songs for Reason v2 about 18 years ago) and I've gotten some great results out of it over the years. Even though many of the devices seem a little plain-jane by comparison with fancy Kontakt instruments or whatever, the fact that you don't have to learn a new UI with every purchase means I can work really quickly, and the skeumorphism is, to me, actually a benefit.
> 
> Since I grew up crawling behind the racks and running cables from audio outs to CV inputs to see what would happen, the Reason paradigm is fine by me and has zero learning curve, compared to "futuristic" UIs that are constantly trying to re-invent the wheel. Space-station-control-panel looking things like Logic's UltraBeat, all those modern "flat UI" plugins and DAWs, and so many fiddly Kontakt instruments just give me the endless fatigue of figuring out whether to right-click or option-click on some teensy control to get it to do what I want, but Reason's UI is self-explanatory to me. So I can just get moving really quickly, even if I haven't touched it in months.
> 
> ...



I have no Reason to doubt it!  (I love Reason, but must save a little bit before getting it , meanwhile my N.I. setup covers it )


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 14, 2019)

I have a question. The Reson "intro" offer ( https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/81-Bundle/89-Complete-Collection/5861-Reason-11-Intro ) seems to include a couple of synths and fx that I always thought sounded great in tutorial videos that I watched (thor, and scream 4 mostly). Those that are listed as included with "intro", are those "complete" compared to the full version of reason? Or is anything missing from these? 

I was thinking for a couple of synths and FX units the price of "intro" seems very reasonable. I'd only ever use it as a plugin in reaper. 

Does anyone know if the "intro" version comes with any sort of "analog summing console emulation"?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi Martin,

I am no reason-expert and have only joined cause of the rack version and then, grounded on an old version I once got cheap, jumped in for the Suite (mainly cause of all the players included) but I have never heard that Reason has any "crippled" versions of their Synths and FX.

And as I really had a look on it for some weeks swaying between "intro" and "suite" (in my opinion the standard upgrade was the only version really not worth it) I think I would have heard something about this.

What you maybe should look for is something now with coming blackfriday even if I dont know nothing about special Reason sales times.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 14, 2019)

It's been a long while since I used the intro version. Iirc, the big difference between the intro and full was the limited number of instances you could open an instrument - i.e. one. Mostly it wasn't a big deal but sometimes I wanted 2 NN-19's, one for the piano and one for the bass. (It was my first VI)

Looking at it, it may not be as limited as when I had it. It used to come free with a lot of products and wasn't its own DAW. Looks like you get 16 tracks instead of 8.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 14, 2019)

Thanks @KarlHeinz and @dzilizzi!



dzilizzi said:


> It's been a long while since I used the intro version. Iirc, the big difference between the intro and full was the limited number of instances you could open an instrument - i.e. one. Mostly it wasn't a big deal but sometimes I wanted 2 NN-19's, one for the piano and one for the bass. (It was my first VI)
> 
> Looking at it, it may not be as limited as when I had it. It used to come free with a lot of products and wasn't its own DAW. Looks like you get 16 tracks instead of 8.



Is that a limitation that can be ignored if you only use it as a plugin inside another DAW? If I couldn't have as many instances as I wanted using it that way, I'd no longer be interested.



KarlHeinz said:


> What you maybe should look for is something now with coming blackfriday even if I dont know nothing about special Reason sales times.



I'm in no rush, so that's a good idea!



dzilizzi said:


> It used to come free with a lot of products and wasn't its own DAW.



Do you think there's a chance it's gonna show up as a freebie like the iZotope elements versions of plugins on pluginboutique? I bought elements 7 full price from a retailer before I joined VI:C and have since seen a bunch of opportunities to get that plugin for less than 10$ or free.

Reason doesn't require an iLok account or similar, right?


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 14, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> Reason doesn't require an iLok account or similar, right?


Unless they are changing things in version 11, you can choose between two types of license enforcement. One is on a generic USB stick (not an iLok or eLicenser) and allows you to use the license on multiple computers. The other is a software-only method called Code Meter (also adopted recently by Antares). The second method doesn't use a hardware dongle but does limit your license to one computer.

EDIT: I am reminded by a post by @kitekrazy later in this thread that there is a third method. You can log in to your account every time you start up Reason. But that requires an internet connection, which is why I have ignored it myself.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 14, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> It's been a long while since I used the intro version. Iirc, the big difference between the intro and full was the limited number of instances you could open an instrument - i.e. one. Mostly it wasn't a big deal but sometimes I wanted 2 NN-19's, one for the piano and one for the bass. (It was my first VI)
> 
> Looking at it, it may not be as limited as when I had it. It used to come free with a lot of products and wasn't its own DAW. Looks like you get 16 tracks instead of 8.



here is the list of differences. 





Buy Reason | Reason | Reason Studios


Reason Studios has all the tools you need for creative music production, recording, sequencing and mixing. Use Reason as a plugin with your favorite DAW, in standalone or on the go with our mobile apps.




www.reasonstudios.com




they are obviously trying to compete with ableton in the way they approach the business and getting poeple to buy reason so then you can buy the rack extensions trough their store. which is ok i guess. 
for me the standard version is pretty cool. i dont think i need the suite. 
i used the demo and that new granular synth is amazing. i would probably pay the upgrade price to get a standaline synth like that. if it works fine with AU (ill know once it comes out) then its a HUGE AWESOME deal to get so many synths and effects into one product i can pay only like $100 or so. i would buy it new as well. i very exited for the AU version.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 14, 2019)

The big thing for me is that 1) it is not AAX (ProTools) and 2) I'm not sure you can use the midi effects in your system as VST's. I think they only work in the rack instruments/players. I'm sure the Rack can be loaded through the bridge as always in PT, so it isn't anything that new for me. I have a number of the players, which are very good. 

Truthfully, I loved Reason for years. When you are first starting out, it has everything you need in one nice bundle. But I don't do a lot of EDM/synth music and I have Kontakt with a whole lot of libraries. And I don't have to remember how to Rewire Kontakt every time I use it.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 14, 2019)

I have Reason on every machine in the house. One is using the Ignition Key and the others you just log in.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 14, 2019)

The problem with Reason especially their Suite is those instruments will be in your My Music folder which ruins your lean OS drive. The other option is to use that makelink crap which I don't want to mess with. This is where Props is still in the dark ages.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 14, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> The big thing for me is that 1) it is not AAX (ProTools) and 2) I'm not sure you can use the midi effects in your system as VST's. I think they only work in the rack instruments/players. I'm sure the Rack can be loaded through the bridge as always in PT, so it isn't anything that new for me. I have a number of the players, which are very good.
> 
> Truthfully, I loved Reason for years. When you are first starting out, it has everything you need in one nice bundle. But I don't do a lot of EDM/synth music and I have Kontakt with a whole lot of libraries. And I don't have to remember how to Rewire Kontakt every time I use it.


Having used it now for weeks as a VST plugin I have to say that it is a whole new way of working with Reason. I still use Reason in standalone for sound design work though. But, the VST Reason rack is actually so new to working with Reason that it's taken me a little while to get the hang of it.

First, Combinators take on a whole new importance that they hadn't in my workflow until now. Midi functionality is limited. I've been in contact with Propellerheads.....er....I mean Reason Studios and they are going to work on that in future updates. But, right now the only way to route midi to multiple destinations inside the Reason Rack is to use combinators to re-route incoming midi data. It's bit of a chore and not fully workable. So in main you are basically pulling up a rack per instrument track (if in Cubase). I would like to see it expanded so you can use the Reason Rack multi-timberal. 
The other thing is that sampling in devices is disabled in the Reason Rack. I haven't checked all the instruments but it is true for Grain.

But...... It is so easy and convenient not to have to use Rewire. It's opened up many many possibilities that were not fully possible before for integrating Reason with Cubase--using sequences within sequences, using the cool new FX within Cubase, ect.... Mind blowing the possibilities. I've spent hours just experimenting and now Reason Rack is part of everything I do in music production. The routing capabilities and ability to route anything anywhere are just amazing.

It can do a lot that Komplete can't do. Of course the reverse is true too. But if set up the way you want it can be your swiss army knife that handles just about anything that isn't orchestral sampling.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 14, 2019)

> Mind blowing the possibilities


 That sums it up perfectly  

I still think reason has develloped the rack concept simply the best and easiest to use. And I still wonder how they manage these unbelievable combinators to take that little resources compared to when you try to get the same putting different vst instruments and effects into another rack form.

I am absolutely happy that after long weighting I took the studio, its just so easy take an instrument/combinator, throw a player on it.....throw another player on it....., yes, I its mindblowing


----------



## José Herring (Nov 14, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> That sums it up perfectly
> 
> I still think reason has develloped the rack concept simply the best and easiest to use. And I still wonder how they manage these unbelievable combinators to take that little resources compared to when you try to get the same putting different vst instruments and effects into another rack form.
> 
> I am absolutely happy that after long weighting I took the studio, its just so easy take an instrument/combinator, throw a player on it.....throw another player on it....., yes, I its mindblowing


I agree. Yesterday I was fooling around with running Europa through the Aligator. Instead of using the pattern presets which are way to disco'y for me, I used 3 Matrix sequencers CV's to the high, mid and low frequency gated filters. After about 20 minutes of noodling I was able to fully come up with my own gated rhythms. I just created a fully unique spectral rhythm generated. Mind was Blown.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 15, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> That sums it up perfectly
> 
> I still think reason has develloped the rack concept simply the best and easiest to use. And I still wonder how they manage these unbelievable combinators to take that little resources compared to when you try to get the same putting different vst instruments and effects into another rack form.
> 
> I am absolutely happy that after long weighting I took the studio, its just so easy take an instrument/combinator, throw a player on it.....throw another player on it....., yes, I its mindblowing


This is one of the reasons I keep updating my Reason license. At least up until it took VSTs, Reason always worked and on practically any computer I owned. Very stable with enough stuff you could get a basic idea down. It probably still is, as long as you aren't adding resource heavy VSTs to it. And the VST stuff depends on another company so they can't guarantee perfect compatibility.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 15, 2019)

kitekrazy said:


> The other option is to use that makelink crap which I don't want to mess with. This is where Props is still in the dark ages.



If you want a visual frontend for that on windows, you can try "steammover". It was built for games but I've used it often to move sample libraries on windows 7.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 26, 2019)

Last time I used Reason was v3. I stopped working with it because everything was so fiddely. No fun turning 5-pixel dials on a thumb size device in the corner of a 24“ screen.

That was about a decade ago. Is Reason scaleable meanwhile? As a plugin too?


----------

